# Add Custom Dock To LP+??



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Trying to make this my dockbar - http://wormdoes.deviantart.com/art/Triple-Stripe-by-WormDoes-252527415

Credit goes to WormDoes on this dockbar btw (hope I did that right)


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

anyone??


----------



## dranyam (Jul 26, 2011)

Just save it in your gallery and set it as the custom dock??? or am I misunderstanding something here?

So maybe you just want to know how to do it with launcher pro I did not take that into account....


Menu button on the phone
preferences
appearance settings
dock background
custom

From there choose the dock from your gallery or wherever you saved it. Hope that helps.. :tongue2:


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll try to help when I'm not out of pocket but I couldn't quite see what you were linking to and trying to do from my phone. Give me an hour or two and I'll check back to see if you still need help.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

dranyam said:


> Just save it in your gallery and set it as the custom dock??? or am I misunderstanding something here?
> 
> So maybe you just want to know how to do it with launcher pro I did not take that into account....
> 
> ...


Yeah, this should do it. I assume that's the info you were looking for?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

yea i was an idiot and didnt realize you could just choose a custom image from appearance lol


----------

